# الحب المسيحى ومشاكل الشباب.......



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

الحب  بين الشاب والفتاه ما هو؟ بقلم البابا شنوده
من جريدة  الاهرام
الحب ما هو؟ وأنواعه
بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده  الثالث


سألني البعض: هل يمكن أن تحدثنا أو تكتب لنا  عن الحب؟ أم أنك ـ كرجل دين ـ تتحرج من الخوض في مثل هذه  الموضوعات؟
فقلت: كلا, ليس هناك من حرج, فليست الحساسية في الموضوع الذي يتكلم فيه  رجل الدين, إنما المهم في الأسلوب الذي يتكلم به, وطريقة معالجة الموضوع بحيث تحتفظ  بوقارها.

ـ والحب علي أنواع: أهمها المحبة التي تربط  بين الإنسان وخالقه. فالله ـ تبارك اسمه ـ بسبب محبته لنا, يتولانا بالرعاية  والعناية, ويغدق علينا من كرمه وعطائه. ونحن نحب الله من أعماق قلوبنا. وتظهر  محبتنا له في إيماننا به, وفي طاعتنا لوصاياه, وبأن نحيا حياة الفضيلة والبر التي  ترضيه.
ـ وكما نحب الخير, نحب الغير: نحب الناس جميعا, لا بالكلام ولا باللسان,  بل بالعمل والحق نخلص لهم ونعمل علي إسعادهم بقدر طاقتنا. وفي مقدمة هؤلاء: الأهل  والأقارب والأصدقاء, وكل من يسمح الله بأن يوجدوا في طريقنا لكي نعمل معهم  خيرا..
ـ ومن الحب السامي أيضا حب الوطن, وهو غريزة في الإنسان بحيث يحب بلده  وشعبه بالمعني الواسع, كما يحب قريته أو الحي الذي ولد فيه, أو الذي فيه  ذكريات.
ـ انتقل من هذا كله, إلي النوع الذي يظن البعض أن الحديث عنه لا يخلو من  الحرج, وهو الحب الذي بين فتي وفتاة, أو بين رجل وامرأة, والشباب قد يسأل عن هذا  الموضوع في شئ من الحياء كأنه يعبر خطا أحمر!!
ـ هنا وأتذكر سؤالا قدمته لي  صحفية مشهورة منذ نحو35 عاما, حيث قالت لي ما الفرق بين الحب والشهوة؟. وكانت  إجابتي الحب يريد دائما أن يعطي, والشهوة تريد دائما أن تأخذ. الشهوة تريد أن تشبع  ذاتها, ومن النادر أن تشبع. فهي تريد باستمرار, وقد يكون الطرف الآخر ضحيتها. وليس  هذا هو الحب بمعناه الحقيقي.
ـ فالذي يحب فتاة لا يضيع سمعتها بكثرة  لقاءاته معها, ولا يشغل فكرها بحيث تفشل في دراستها أو في عملها, والأهم من هذا كله  أنه لا يضيع عفتها, ويلقيها إلي مستقبل مظلم! فإن كان يحبها لكي يتزوجها, فليحفظها  نقية وسليمة إلي حين يتم الزواج.
ـ كذلك فلنفرق بين الحب العاطفي والحب  الجنسي, فالحب العاطفي لا خطر منه, ويمكن للشباب من الجنسين أن يحبوا بعضهم بعضا,  إن كان حبا طاهرا في نطاق الحياة الجامعية أو الزمالة في العمل, طالما يكون ذلك  مجرد مشاعر بريئة لا علاقة له بالجسد وغرائزه.
أما الحب الجنسي, فله خطورته  وانحرافاته, وقد سمح به الله في محيط الزواج, وبه يتم إنجاب البنين واستمرارية  الجنس البشري, وفي غير الزواج لا يسمح به.
ـ قرأت مرة لأحد الكتاب أنه عرض  لموضوع الحب فقال إن الحب هو أكثر العواطف أنانية ولعله يقصد أن رجلا يحب امرأة,  فيهمه أنها لا تحب أحدا غيره. كذلك فإن امرأة تحب رجلا, فلا تقبل أبدا أن يحب امرأة  غيرها ومن هذين المثالين, واضح أن هذا الحب يرتبط  بالغيرة.
ومثل هذه الغيرة تحمل في داخلها أمرين هما عدم الثقة بالنفس, ومعها الشك  في الطرف الآخر أن تكون له علاقة آثمة مع طرف ثالث, ولكن المرأة الواثقة بأنوثتها,  وبقوة جاذبيتها, وبشدة تأثيرها علي الرجل, لا تجد سببا يجعلها تغار من امرأة أخري,  بل لا تحسب أن هناك امرأة أخري تنافسها. وكذلك الرجل الواثق من محبة امرأته له,  والذي لا يشك أبدا في إخلاصها له.
ـ موضوع آخر في الحب, وهو مدي العلاقة بين  الشابات والشبان الزملاء في الجامعة, وأنا دائما أقول إن الطالبة التي تتحدث مع كل  زملائها بروح جامعية, وفي أدب وحشمة, لا يشك فيها أحد, لأنه من غير المعقول, ومن  غير الممكن أن تكون في علاقة خاطئة مع الكل.. وبنفس الوضع الطالب الذي يتحدث مع كل  الفتيات والزميلات بالروح الجامعية المعروفة.
إنما تبدأ الشكوك تحوم في حالات  التخصص, أي عندما تخصص فتاة في الحديث مع شاب معين بالذات من زملائها, وتذاكر معه,  وتتبادل معه كراسات المحاضرات, وتلتقي به دون غيره. هنا تبدأ الألسنة والشائعات,  وتصبح سمعتها وسمعته داخل علامة استفهام؟!

ـ وهنا قد يسأل البعض ألا يكون  الحب بين زميل وزميلة في الجامعة مقدمة لزواجهما؟. وفي الإجابة علي هذا السؤال نقول  إنه يندر زواج اثنين في نفس العمر, فغالبا ما يكون الزوج أكبر سنوات من الزوجة. ثم  إن الطالب سوف لا يتزوج إلا بعد التخرج, وبعد أن يقضي فترة الخدمة العسكرية, ثم  ينتهي منها ليجد وظيفة أو عملا يدر عليه رزقا( إنه كان ذلك ممكنا) بحيث يمكنه أن  يجد مسكنا خاصا, ويكون له مال يتقدم به للزواج.. وكل ذلك يستغرق سنوات. فهل ستبقي  زميلته منتظرة له طول هذه المدة؟ وهل سيبقي الحب بينهما قائما, كما هو؟! علي الرغم  من انقطاع الزمالة الدراسية التي كانت تسمح بالتلاقي كل يوم تقريبا, وعلي الرغم من  اختلاف ظروف الحياة. لذلك فموضوع الزواج بين زميل وزميلة في الجامعة, يحتاج إلي  روية ومزيد من العمق في التفكير.

ـ وفي مجال الحب, هناك نصيحة أقولها لكل  فتاة: ضعي ضوابط لمشاعرك وعواطفك. ولا تفرطي أبدا في نفسك. فغالبا ما لا يقبل أي  شاب أن يتزوج من فتاة فرطت في نفسها معه, وقد تحوطه الشكوك بأنه إن تزوجها قد تفرط  في نفسها مع غيره, مادمت هي سهلة بهذا الوضع!

كوني حافظة لنفسك كل الحفظ..  ولتعرفي أن المحجوب مرغوب. ومن الناحية الأخري يقول المثل إذا كثر العرض, قل  الطلب.

ـ أخيرا أقول للشباب: لتكن قلوبكم وإذهانكم عامرة بما يشغلها من مشاعر  روحية وأفكار عميقة خاصة بمستقبلكم, ولا تتركوا فرصة لأي فكر جنسي أن يدخل ويعشش  داخلكم, وأقول للفتاة: احتفظي دائما بحيائك, فإن الحياء زينة  المرأة

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

kokoman

شكرااااااا على الموضوع القيم  اخي

ربنا يباركك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فادية (13 مارس 2009)

*شكرا عزيزي  على الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فاديه 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مان على الموضوع
وشكر خاص على النصيحه الاخيرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتير ليك يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد دة

ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى الغالى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

nonaa قال:


> شكرا يا مان على الموضوع
> وشكر خاص على النصيحه الاخيرة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نونا

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ميرسى كتير ليك يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد دة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى الغالى​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فادى

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (14 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر كوكو

موضوع رااااائع جداااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## eriny roro (14 مارس 2009)

موضوعك حلو قوى يا كوكو و مفيد جدا دا
ربنا معاك دايما​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر كوكو
> 
> موضوع رااااائع جداااااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> موضوعك حلو قوى يا كوكو و مفيد جدا دا
> ربنا معاك دايما​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ايرينى
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tabetha (9 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------

